# Tivo/unbox subscription service. Where is it?



## piparoo (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm really craving a subscription option for Tivo/Unbox similar to netflix. I'd probably pay up to $30/month to be able to rent as many titles as I like. What I imagine is being allowed to have 3-4 downloaded at a given time with no limit on the total number each month. Although, I can't imagine I'd watch more than 20 titles /month. Would bandwidth use make this type of subscription service cost prohibitive?


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

piparoo said:


> I'm really craving a subscription option for Tivo/Unbox similar to netflix. I'd probably pay up to $30/month to be able to rent as many titles as I like. What I imagine is being allowed to have 3-4 downloaded at a given time with no limit on the total number each month. Although, I can't imagine I'd watch more than 20 titles /month. Would bandwidth use make this type of subscription service cost prohibitive?


That might be a good idea, but I don't know if this is the right place for that suggestion. Amazon's marketing practices are up to Amazon.com, not TiVo, Inc. I think you would do beter to contact Amazon.com and make the suggestion.


----------



## chf (Sep 3, 2002)

A better question: will Amazon/Tivo start renting/selling movies in HD? Let's totally sidestep the format war.


----------



## sgibbs33 (Feb 3, 2005)

lrhorer said:


> That might be a good idea, but I don't know if this is the right place for that suggestion. Amazon's marketing practices are up to Amazon.com, not TiVo, Inc. I think you would do beter to contact Amazon.com and make the suggestion.


I think this is good venue for this discussion. I don't think Amazon could implement something like this without the cooperation of TiVo, Inc. And I think TiVo has a vested interest in ramping up Amazon Unbox as an alternative to pay-per-view downloads from Cable/Sat providers.

And after searching their site, I couldn't find a way to contact Amazon.com to make a suggestion other than sending an e-mail to Amazon.com Customer Service.


----------



## sgibbs33 (Feb 3, 2005)

What I'd like to see is a way to create a NetFlix-like queue of movies that I'd like to rent.

It's too hard to navigate thru the Tivo interface to find a movie you want to watch. I'd want to:

logon to Amazon.com in advance, search thru the movie database and queue them up (also have them notify me when an 'in-theater' movie becomes available for an Unbox download)
then be able to select from my queue using the TiVo interface
then after watching the movie, use the TiVo thumbs-up/thumbs-down to rate the movies
then have Amazon.com make movie suggestions.
I guess what I really want is for NetFlix to merge with Amazon Unbox!


----------

